# My first smoke job



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I performed my first smoke test today in search of a sewer smell. A 2 story house and found a CI san cross badly deteriorated. Replaced it and additional test smoke revealed all was good but as we were loaded and about to leave the rentor came out and said the smell was back again. Funny thing is we never actually smelled it till this point. So we will go back next week and try it again but with the thought of looking in attic for more smoke. This is an apartment complex so we'll see.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This calls for a total repipe of venting and drains... lucky you just hit the jack pot....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yup smells like money to me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Reading that title, "My first smoke job" makes me laugh out loud...:laughing:

Then reading the post about you hitting the jackpot makes me laugh some more....:laughing: I can almost hear the sarcasm in Old School's post...:yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah talk about smoke, this place has full garden in back yard, there was no place to step and amongst the veggies was a few wacky weed plants bout 3 feet tall.:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> This calls for a total repipe of venting and drains... lucky you just hit the jack pot....


 Told owner_ dont have time to get into a big repipe but might be a nice winter project._


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: smoke job*

did my one and only smoke job at a one story commercial building near the refineries in Torrance Ca.

call was for a chemical smell at restrooms.

narrow back to back tile wall men's rm][womens rm
all fixture plumbing running through wall.

removed a few tiles to view inside wall.

not seeing much with a flashlight and hand mirror.

we tied smoke bombs to bailing wire,lit them, lowered them into the roof vents and jim capped.

found the leaking area rather quickly.

leak on vent line above urinal .
was puffing away inside wall.
repaired it with minimal wall damage.

took longer to clear the smoke from the restroom.
just kidding..

nearby refineries or industrial company probably dumping stuff into city sewers.

(what have you been smoking ?)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOMER said:


> ...we tied smoke bombs to bailing wire,lit them, lowered them into the roof vents and jim capped....


Did 'em that way for years before I built my smoker. The wire ain't the fanciest method but it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use this vac for most things but for this smoke job it worked great with a piece of sheet metal laid on bottom and the smoke bomb laid on it. Stuck the hose in C/O with sewer side blocked off.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Just let the local Fire Department know you are doing a smoke test. We stop by and meet with them before and after.


----------

